# Rest in piece Sir Jefferey Tate...................



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

A very fine conductor and one of my favorites.

His Mozart symphonies and piano concertos with Uchida are wonderful
He also made some fine opera recordings like Hansel and Gretel and a Strauss opera.

Thank you maestro :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Other very good recordings not to be missed :* Canteloube*: Songs of the Auvergne wit Dame Kiri and* Strauss:* Operatic Orchestral Music
Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

What? 

Jeffrey Tate is - was, I guess - the chief conductor of our Hamburg Symphony Orchestra. He had such grand plans for the next season, 2017/2018, so much fine music to conduct. I heard him and his orchestra in The Alpine Symphony just a couple months ago. And now this... Very, very sad. RIP Maestro.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2017)

Indeed his recordings of the Mozart symphonies are wonderful,a bit underrated in my opinion.Leading the orchestra in Hamburg that was lead by Hans Schmidt Isserstedt after the war.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

From 1991 till 1995 he was principal conductor at the Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra 
Was not much of a click with the members from the orchestra.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2017)

Pugg said:


> From 1991 till 1995 he was principal conductor at the Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra
> Was not much of a click with the members from the orchestra.


That happens sometimes,I remember it happened also with Eschenbach in the U.S


----------

